# Hi - New to the site, need help ASAP!!



## BrittBam11689 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello, my name is Brittany.

I have 5 cats. They range from 14 years old to just over a year old. I live in a decent size 2 bedroom 2 bathroom apartment. My cats have free-range of my place and they're all good cats. Cat door lets them out back onto the big screened in porch I have.

A friend of mine gave me a new set of couches (new to me) and the cats all started clawing it. I've never had a problem with them and clawing furniture. my two oldest are front feet declawed. The other 3 are not declawed. (I can't bring myself to do it now that I'm older and know what they do to them). The couches don't smell funny or anything, they came from a animal free smoke free home. And I cleaned them when I got them. *How do I make them stop clawing them???*

Now my next situation..

last year I had to take my 4th cat, Felix, to the vet for bladder issues. He started peeing on everything he could squat on including tile, and then there was blood in it. I took him to the vet and they gave him meds and shortly after he stopped. 

Recently, like a couple weeks ago. I went on my first vacation away from my cats ever. I was gone for 2 weeks, my mom looked after my cats. When I got home, there was pee on things! My 3rd cat, Monster, is becoming just that!! She has started peeing on everything. Some days it's clear, then yellow then tinted pink. I took her to the vet and they said she doesn't have a bladder infection, she could have had kidney stones and that could have been why it was changing colors. They didn't know for sure. It got to the point where she peed on one of my couches, so I had to get plastic to cover my couches! She pees in the cat box too! I have 5 cat boxes, one per cat, and she will pee in all of them! But she also pees on my little throw rugs in the kitchen, by the front door, and on my couches, and even some cat tower toys I have for them. It's not a marking her territory thing. She just keeps peeing on everything. I left my couch uncovered for one day after a week of no pee on anything, and she peed on it right in front of me! Now my couch has been professionally cleaned, so the pee is gone, the odor too. But she continues to pee on the plastic covering both couches, and the floor, and especially my throw rugs. I have called the vet, and they said there is nothing they can do because she doesn't have a bladder infection or anything else wrong with her. I'm sick of the pee smell when I come home! I've taken the rugs away, covered my couches, and keep a spray bottle of water around to spray her when I see her doing anything. I'm getting tired of cleaning up pee everyday.
*How do I make her stop!?!?*

Please help me. I've searched every Google post and forum, thus far nothing I've tried has worked. The vet told me that sometimes white and black cats just do these things. I've had MANY white and black cats, they have never done this! She has never done this before, this is the first time I've had problems with any of my cats peeing on anything (accept for Felix's bladder infection).

Attached is a picture of my Monster. She's a good lovable cat, I don't understand why she is doing this!! Help!!


----------



## Cindley (Aug 10, 2010)

What have you tried so far? Do you clean it with something that takes the smell away? I have also heard putting their food bowl near where they are doing that will make them stop in that area.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Im not sure what to tell you about the peeing incidences as I have not had that problem with any of my cats. 

As for the scratching, the thing that works for us, aside from having scratching posts and cat trees, is this Pet Organics No Scratch! for Cats at PETCO

You spray it on everything you dont want your cats to scratch and put scratch posts in place around the areas they scratch the most. This solved our problem. 

IMHO, please do not declaw your cats. In humans its the equivalant of cutting off the tips of your fingers from your first knuckle down. It is very painful for them and can change their tempermant and personalities.


----------



## SamsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

My only remedy is to have many, many scratching posts in the house. Also, I've heard that applying double-sided sticky tape is a deterrent.


----------



## BrittBam11689 (Aug 10, 2010)

Cindley said:


> What have you tried so far? Do you clean it with something that takes the smell away? I have also heard putting their food bowl near where they are doing that will make them stop in that area.



Well... I own a cleaning service, so I'm pretty good about things with smells ect. I've used enzyme based chemicals, non-harmful to the cats. Commercial grade stuff. It works, but I think because she's got something wrong with her she continues to pee where she stops. I did end up taking her back to the vet the day I posted this, and they seem to NOW believe that maybe she does have a bladder infection going on, so they gave her a shot of something called "Convenia". It's supposed to "clear" up whatever is wrong with her bladder, since this morning there was blood in her urine. It's been a couple days now, and she hasn't been peeing on TOO much like she was. But she's still peeing on the plastic on my couches! She goes back to the vet next Friday. If she doesn't stop by then, they want to do over $200 in tests, which I don't have the money for just yet. It's going to be a long process.
------------------------



RowdyAndMalley said:


> As for the scratching, the thing that works for us, aside from having scratching posts and cat trees, is this Pet Organics No Scratch! for Cats at PETCO
> 
> You spray it on everything you dont want your cats to scratch and put scratch posts in place around the areas they scratch the most. This solved our problem.
> 
> IMHO, please do not declaw your cats. In humans its the equivalant of cutting off the tips of your fingers from your first knuckle down. It is very painful for them and can change their tempermant and personalities.


I have a bunch of scratching posts. They still claw my couches. Maybe because they're material?? I'm not sure. But the scratching post is in my small living room with my couches, it's a giant cat tower with 4 levels. They claw it up all the time. I'm constantly sucking up the carpet fragments they make messes all over with lol.
As for this, I will never ever again de-claw my cats. That's why the other 3 have claws. I'm only 21 years old lol. My mom had my oldest two cats de-clawed when I was little. I didn't know any better then. But after seeing that video I saw. I would NEVER do that to my cats again. Ever. It's horrible.


----------



## StormChaser (Aug 3, 2010)

I hope the Convenia clears up whatever is going on... it sounds to me like there is definitely a medical issue there, especially if her urine was tinted pink. And with her peeing on things continuously, obviously she's trying to tell you something.

It is strange that your vet told you that about black & white cats. My Asia looks like your Monster, and she is a spiteful pee-er. She has always been this way. When my husband and I were dating he got her for "me", but I didn't live with him at the time so she was his cat. However, he was TERRIBLE at cleaning her box; I would clean it when I came over on the weekends. It pissed her off so bad (no pun intended) that she would pee on his clothes, then when that didn't get his attention she started peeing on his bed. We had to throw the mattress out because it was completely ruined.

She is a lot better now, but when we first moved into our townhouse it was a totally new thing for her - lots of room, lots of big windows facing forests and fields (as opposed to concrete!), and unfortunately, a lot of feral cats. In that first Spring here when we had the windows open she would pee along the edges of the rooms under the windows, clearly marking her territory. It was awful, and even though we've cleaned it and put this eucalyptus stuff on it when it's humid you can still smell pee in the house. Thankfully that only lasted that first year here; she's used to the outside cats now and they don't bother her.

Now the only time she pees is when my husband _makes her mad_ by ignoring her. She only - ONLY - pees on his clothes. For instance, the other day he came home from a long day at work and instead of greeting her he went straight to the bathroom. When she tried to follow him in, like she normally does, he pushed her away and closed the door. That was too much rejection for Asia... she went right to a shirt he had left on the ground in front of the laundry room and peed on it. And that is our Asia. She is the most sensitive darn cat I have ever had!!


----------



## BrittBam11689 (Aug 10, 2010)

Haha! That sounds like it would have been a pain! I have alot of problems with my cats. Monster peeing on things is just one of them.

I have 5 cats, there are 5 different personalities, and 5 different age differences. It's stressful sometimes. But I love them more than anything in this world.


----------



## KikoCat (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi, we had trouble with the pooping a few weeks after we moved in and we were out all the time doing things. And we think it was because our cat felt like he wasn't getting enough attention from us. He did it right in the middle of the floor. Is he peeing to try and get attention (though this doesn't explain the red tinge medical issue)? Especially in a multi-cat household and when you were away? Regardless of how much attention they are actually getting... well, you know cats... demanding! )


----------



## catflwrs185 (Aug 23, 2010)

cats are weird, my 11 year old started pooping when and where ever he wants to, which is why I'm on this site since I've been to 3 vets and they have all told me something different. Anyway, I'm not sure about the pee issue. For the scratching, try cat nip on the posts. There is a product called "soft claws"... they are like plastic rubber caps you can put onto the cats claws OR "scat mat" so the cats won't jump up on the furniture, you can also do "stick paws" its almost like tape for cats... it made my 2 cats beyond mad, eventually they got tired of it and just gave up.


----------

